# Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien



## Wedaufischer (18. November 2005)

Da immer wieder Fragen gestellt werden, was so gebraucht wird, möchte ich mal hier den Anfang mit einigen Quellen machen, wo man/Frau sich über die benötigten Angelpapiere etc. informieren kann.

Es wäre toll, wenn diese Liste auch von den „Belgiern“ mit Leben gefüllt und weitergeführt wird.
Bitte nur Links zu Verbänden/Organisationen einfügen. Keine gewerblichen Links!

Etwas Grundsätzliches: 

*Angeln in Belgien* Wallonien

Forellen können in der Regel von März bis September geangelt werden. Bevor man zur Angel greift, muss man eine Vorsichtmaßnahme beachten: Für das Fischen in öffentlichen Gewässern wird ein Angelschein benötigt.

Es gibt zwei Arten von Angelscheinen: mit dem zu 12, 50 € dürfen Fische aller Art geangelt werden, mit dem zweiten zu 37, 50 € darf zusätzlich vom Boot aus geangelt werden. Diese Scheine, die ein Jahr lang gültig sind, können in allen Postämtern der wallonischen Region erworben werden.

Informationen über die Vorschriften im Bereich Fischfang können auf der Internetseite des Ministeriums der wallonischen Region – Generaldirektion natürliche Ressourcen und Umwelt, eingeholt werden: www.wallonie.be

Service de la Pêche du Ministère de la Région Wallone
Av. du Prince de Liège, 7 – 5e étage
5100 Jambes
Tel.: +32 (0) 81 33 59 00
Fax: +32 (0) 81 33 58 33
e-mail: sp.dnf.dgme@mw.wallonie.be
Quelle


Das Wetter in Belgien: http://pecheetpoissons.ibelgique.com/meteo/meteo.html

Nur für den Anfang...


----------



## indefischer (19. November 2005)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

Hallo Wedaufischer und alle Anderen,
da möchte ich doch mal direkt noch auf diesen Thread verweisen, mit Infos übers Angeln in Belgien nahe der Deutschen Grenze.
 :m http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=58531
Ruhig auch über pn fragen. Werde mir nächstes Jahr den See in Robertville näher ansehen - würd mich freuen wenn jemand noch Interesse hat...
Gruß
indefischer |wavey:


----------



## Wedaufischer (20. November 2005)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

Moin indefischer,
danke für deinen Beitrag und die Verlinkung. Du scheinst dich in BE ja richtig gut auszukennen. Wenn du allgemeine Informationen hast, also das, was beachtenswert (Vorschriften etc.) ist, dann schreibe es hier rein. #6


----------



## indefischer (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

So, 
es hat etwas gedauert, aber jetzt ist alles zusammen. Nochmals Muchas Gracias an Wedaufischer für die OCR Aktion #6.
Wer es nächstes Jahr mal in Ostbelgien versuchen will, sollte hier jetzt alle wichtigen Infos finden. Zum Jahr 2006 wird sich wahrscheinlich wenig ändern. In Ostbelgien ist deutsch übrings Amtsprache. 
Das Angelfaltblatt, dessen Auszüge unten zu sehen sind, kann man hier kostenlos bestellen: 
Verkehrsamt der Ostkantone
Dort findet man auch noch mehr Hinweise zu anderen Angelgewässern, Mindestmaße...
*
Schein a - Jahreschein*
*Maison du Tourisme du Pays de Vesdre
*Rue de la Chapelle, 30 4800 Verviers
  Tel : 0032/87.30.79.26
  Fax : 0032/87.31.20.95
  E-mail : *info@paysdevesdre.be*

* Schein a - Jahreschein*
*Scheine b, c, d- Tageschein, Ferienschein
**Tourist Info Bütgenbach*
Marktplatz 
4750  Bütgenbach
080 44 63 58
und
*Cafe Le Rendez-Vous*
Malmedyer Strasse 20
Bütgenbach
080 44 59 49

That's it...
Gruß
indefischer


----------



## muellerltbg (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

@ indefischer

"...In Ostbelgien ist deutsch übrings Amtsprache...."

Nicht nur in Ostbelgien ist deutsch eine Amtspsrache, sondern ganz Belgien gibt es drei Amtsprachen (Flämisch, Wallonisch und deutsch), wobei der größte Teil die hauptsächlich deutsch sprechen in Ostbelgien leben.

Habe nämlich viele Jahre in Brüssel gelebt, gearbeitet und auch in Belgien geangelt.


----------



## Wedaufischer (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

@indefischer

Marcus vielen dank für deine tollen Informationen und für die Arbeit die du dir für diesen Beitrag gemacht hast. Das ist absolute Spitze. #6#6#6

@muellerltbg


> Habe nämlich viele Jahre in Brüssel gelebt, gearbeitet und auch in Belgien geangelt.


Dann hast du sicherlich auch hilfreiche Informationen, die du hier einfließen lassen könntest. :m


----------



## psychofadder (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

tach! auf dem angel- und schonzeitenblatt sind einige wasserläufe nicht unterstrichen, heisst das, dat diese öffentlich sind und ich keine erlaubniskarte brauch? an der ourthe bei nisramont z.b brauch ich zum angeln nur den jahresschein der wallonie (den vom postamt)


----------



## Lucio (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*



			
				psychofadder schrieb:
			
		

> tach! auf dem angel- und schonzeitenblatt sind einige wasserläufe nicht unterstrichen, heisst das, dat diese öffentlich sind und ich keine erlaubniskarte brauch? an der ourthe bei nisramont z.b brauch ich zum angeln nur den jahresschein der wallonie (den vom postamt)



Nee, die Unterstreichung hat nichts mit öffentlich oder privat zu tun. Die Maas etc. ist ja z.B. auch unterstrichen, obwohl sie öffentlich ist.
Wo man mit dem Jahresschein der Wallonie an "kleineren" Gewässern, wie z.B. der Ourthe, fischen darf, und wo nicht, weiß ich leider auch nicht.

Lucio


----------



## sl5000 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*



Lucio schrieb:


> Nee, die Unterstreichung hat nichts mit öffentlich oder privat zu tun. Die Maas etc. ist ja z.B. auch unterstrichen, obwohl sie öffentlich ist.
> Wo man mit dem Jahresschein der Wallonie an "kleineren" Gewässern, wie z.B. der Ourthe, fischen darf, und wo nicht, weiß ich leider auch nicht.
> 
> Hallo Lucio
> ...


----------



## hackebeil (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

nein, du musst dir einen "angelschein" bei der belgischen post kaufen und eine tageskarte in (z.B.) der touristeninfo. sag doch mal wo du angeln willst, kann dir dann vielleicht genauere infos geben


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*



hackebeil schrieb:


> nein, du musst dir einen "angelschein" bei der belgischen post kaufen und eine tageskarte in (z.B.) der touristeninfo. sag doch mal wo du angeln willst, kann dir dann vielleicht genauere infos geben


 
Ich hätte da auch mal eine kleine Frage: Brauche ich für das Angeln im Meer einen Angelschein/Lizenz, oder nicht? 
Habe mich schon durch diverse Threads gequält, schlauer bin ich aber noch nicht...

Beste Grüße
Q.


----------



## sl5000 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*



hackebeil schrieb:


> nein, du musst dir einen "angelschein" bei der belgischen post kaufen und eine tageskarte in (z.B.) der touristeninfo. sag doch mal wo du angeln willst, kann dir dann vielleicht genauere infos geben


 

Hallo hackebeil
Also ich kann nur so viel sagen wie es abgeht in BBBBBBB|supergri mann braucht am teich die tageskarte see bach und so weiter den angelschein von die post klaro würde ich mich sehr freuen etwas genauer zu wissen wo die teiche sind in BBBBBB|supergri für jede info bin ich dankbar keine frage.
war gestern in montzen auf mefo aber das wetter war nicht so toll viel regen und der fang war klein 3 stück auf grund und mit pose nix naja es kann nur besser werden.

gruss pit |rolleyes    petri heil #h  :vik:


----------



## hackebeil (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

naja montzen läuft momentan eh nicht gut, war da auch vor kurzem aber alles nur mäßig....
probier demnächst mein glück da mal auf hecht! wenn die sonne wieder kommt


----------



## Shaka (7. März 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*



hackebeil schrieb:


> naja montzen läuft momentan eh nicht gut, war da auch vor kurzem aber alles nur mäßig....
> probier demnächst mein glück da mal auf hecht! wenn die sonne wieder kommt



Soso ... jetzt schon ... und die Schonzeiten ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Shaka (29. März 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> kennt hier jem die schonzeiten in belg. ? geh moin nämlich das erste ma dieses jahr an die our



schonmal auf dem Zettel  der beim Angelschein der Post beilag geschaut ?


----------



## hackebeil (31. März 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

also wenn die schonzeiten in belgien überall gleich sind, darfst du nur auf forelle ab 25 cm, nicht mit kunstköder.


----------



## Shaka (31. März 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> *was für ein zettel !?!?!?!??!?!#d*



Am Schalter der Eupener Post bekam ich einen Zettel zu meinem staatlichen Angelschein der Wallonischen Region.

Du denn nicht ?;+

10 Seiten lang, sehr handlich und fast komplett in grün beschrieben. Darunter auch die Schonzeiten 2007.

Dieses Faltblatt gibt nur grundlegende Vorschriften zu Angelschein, Angelrecht, Angelgeräte und Angelarten Du kannst dir das komplette Reglement bei 
"Service Communication",
D.G.R.N.E,
Avenue Prince de Liège 15
5100 JAMBES

beantragen

Gruß

Shaka


----------



## Shaka (31. März 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*



hackebeil schrieb:


> also wenn die schonzeiten in belgien überall gleich sind, darfst du nur auf forelle ab 25 cm, nicht mit kunstköder.



Da diese Vorschriften von der Wallonischen Region auferlegt werden, muß man davon ausgehen, dass in der flämischen Region eventuell andere Regeln gelten.

Aber dazu muss ich noch was sagen:

Da wir dort angeln wo die LRPPE die Angelrechte besitzt, können sie natürlich diese Reglen nochmal verschärfen.

Was sie dann auch tun.  Ein Beispiel:

Mindestgröße Hecht bei der LRPPE: 60 cm
Mindestgröße Hecht  beim Staat: 50 cm

Also gilt in Bütgenbach + Robertville: 60 cm

Aber die Schonzeiten müssten gleich sein so weit ich weiß.

Gruß

Shaka


----------



## Shaka (31. März 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> ....hab mich da einfach ma an die deutschen regeln gehalten....ohje



Euer Recht gilt bei uns nicht |uhoh: *wir sind hier in Bel**gien !!#h*

Hechte darfst du auch nicht fischen. 

AUCH KEINE Barsche !!!!! |krach:  erst ab den 2. Juni.

Nur Forellen und Weissfische, und das auch nicht überall.


----------



## Shaka (31. März 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

Ok, werde ich morgen machen - ich muss jetzt zu einem Fest gehen.

Noch was: Man darf nicht gezielt auf geschonte Fische angeln.

Beispiel: auch wenn man die Tiere wieder frei lässt darf man im Moment trotzdem keine Rotauge montieren um zu angeln.


----------



## aixa (3. April 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

iss en forellenpuff


----------



## Shaka (3. April 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> @ shaka gib mir bitte bitte die schonzeiten!




Sorry, hab' dich vergessen !

gleich hörst du von mir


----------



## Shaka (3. April 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

Die Schonzeiten haben sich im vergleich zu 2006 nicht verändert - und diese Schonzeiten findest hier auf der ersten Seite 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=64914

(der dritte Beitrag)

Ich hätte ja die aktuelle Liste gescannt, aber ausgerechnet heute schaffe ich es nicht den Scanner einzuschalten. Netzteil ist vielleicht hinüber.


----------



## fishin' Lars (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

Hi!

Ich war letztens in der Wallonie angeln, habe allerdings kein Beiblatt zur Fischereierlaubnis bekommen... Darf ich nicht mit Spinner auf Forellen angeln? Könnte mir mal jemand das Teil einscannen und für alle posten? Scheinen ja viele kein Beiblatt bekommen zu haben? Das wäre prima!
Anyway: See bei Bütgenbach scheint oft von Russenhorden überfallen zu werden, See bei Robertville ist da eher zu empfehlen.
Die Seite wallonie.be ist ja fast komplett auf Französisch, das hilft mir da alles nicht weiter :-(

mfg


----------



## mjan (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

Da ja immer wieder mal Fragen bez. der Bestimmungen in der Wallonischen Region kommen, hier mal ein Link zur deutschen Übersetzung der entsprechenden Gesetzgebung. Ist zwar nicht sonderlich übersichtlich, aber zumindest vollständig.

Diese Site ist auch ganz interessant, allerdings nur auf FR/NL/EN vorhanden. 

Hier gibts noch viel mehr, aber nur auf Französisch.

Jetzt mal 'ne Frage: hat jemand ähnliche Sites für das Anglen in Flandern gefunden? Ich war bisher erfolglos.


----------



## Weißer Wolf (1. August 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

Hallo zusammen,
hat evtl.jemand von Euch einen Tipp wo man an der Maas oder dem Albert Kanal relativ gut fischen kann? 2/3 Stellen kenne ich schon.Bei Vise' oder in Ivo Ramez.Es sollte sich um einen Radius von 30 -50 km um Lüttich handeln.
Für Eure Antworten schon mal vorweg vielen Dank.


----------



## Tom 1000 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

Hallo, ein paar Threads vorher kam die Frage nach dem angeln im Meer, leider wurde die nicht beantwortet. Daher noch einmal - Brauch ich zum angeln am Strand auch einen Schein (wenn ja, welchen?) oder geht es auch ohne?


----------



## frank67 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> also wenn ich an der our angel dann muss ich mir nur einen tageskarte holen sons nix.....hab heut nen schönen barsch erwischt und fast auch einige hechte, aber ich wüsste erlich gesagt nich was ich damit machen sollte denn ich kenn wie gesagt die schon zeit und mindestmaße nicht.....hab mich da einfach ma an die deutschen regeln gehalten....ohje


 
ja klar,in der our gibt es hechte...............|bla:


----------



## sl5000 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> *was für ein zettel !?!?!?!??!?!#d*


 

hallo ..........................#6

naja wo ist den der gute weiher wo du gehst !!!!!!!:vik:

in belgien !!!!!!!!!

würde mich freuen eine info zubekommen |rolleyes

gruss sl 5000 :vik:


----------



## barbenangler (25. März 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*



Weißer Wolf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hat evtl.jemand von Euch einen Tipp wo man an der Maas oder dem Albert Kanal relativ gut fischen kann? 2/3 Stellen kenne ich schon.Bei Vise' oder in Ivo Ramez.Es sollte sich um einen Radius von 30 -50 km um Lüttich handeln.
> Für Eure Antworten schon mal vorweg vielen Dank.


 
Ja es gibt einen ort richtung "Lixhe", 3Km weiter "Lanaye" ist der endpunkt.Beisen Brassen,Karpfen,Aal.:vik:


----------



## hecht-barsch (18. April 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

Hallo meine Frage: ich weiß nicht ob sie nicht schon irgendwo gestellt wurde?

ich bin Mitte Juni mit meiner Freundin für zwei Wochen in Brügge, was muß ich hier tun um fischen zu können?  Nordsee ohne Schein? Binnengewässer mit dem Schein der auf dem Postamt? erhältlich ist?  kann mir jemand etwas empfehlen? (Kanal/Binnensee/Hafengebiet)ist es in Belgien auch so daß (fast) alle? Fische zurückgesetzt werden (sollen)?

Vielen Dank


----------



## noop (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab' mal ne frage:
was brauche ich um in Belgien ; genauergesagt in Lixhe (kleines Dorf neben Maastricht)
zu Angeln?
T.T


----------



## nemo67 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

Hallo zusammen!
Wer kann mir Infos geben, welche Papiere man braucht um an der belgischen Nordseeküste (z.B. De Panne) angeln zu dürfen? Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## chewapchici (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

Salü,

um an der belgischen Küste zu angeln brauchst Du legidlich...eine Angel. Etwaige Gerüchte um einen Schein sind darauf zurückzuführen, dass einige Leute hier im Forum mal so ein Plakat oder Text teil-übersetzt haben wo darauf steht, dass man zum Watenfischen mit Netz auf Muscheln und zum gewerblichen Fischen auf Garnelen einen solchen bei der Gemeinde anfragen muss. 
In verschiedenen Hafenbecken (den meisten) ist das Fischen mit Handangeln verboten, was man aber einfach vor Ort erfragen kann.
Ich fahr' auch demnächst mal wieder hin.

#h


----------



## TeeDub (18. September 2009)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

Lässt sich das Beiheft zum Schein für die Region Wallonie irgendwo im Internet einsehen/herunterladen? Die Hefte waren auf dem Postamt leider vergriffen.


----------



## FrEAk89 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

Heyho lieber Angler.

Erstmal (was ich peinlicherweise ganz vergessen habe), ich bin Stephan, 21 Jahre alt und komme aus Herzogenrath (Kreis Aachen).
Seit längerem wollte ich schonmal angeln, jedoch hatte ich nie jemanden gefunden und da mein Vater schon Jahre nicht mehr geangelt hat war ich da ein bisschen verloren.
Schließlich kam ich dann durch meinen Kumpel darauf und damit fing dann halt alles an.
Jetz da wo ich gerade im Angelfieber bin und natürlich auch so viel wie möglich wissen/lernen möchte hab ich mich hier mal angemeldet.
Naja und alle die ich kenne, die angeln haben einen Angelschein, nur der Liebe Stephan (noch) nicht. Nun waren wir letzten Sonntag in Montzen und das  hat mir super gefallen. Nur würde ich halt auch gerne mal auf etwas  anderes Angeln als nur Forellen auf der Rute zu haben, die nebenbei auch noch recht klein waren.
Ich wusste nicht wo ich es sonst reinschreiben sollte und habe halt auch keinen passenden Thread gefunden wo ich diese genauen Informationen herbekomme.

Es geht sich um folgendes:
Kennt ihr in Belgien irgendwelche Gewässer die einen guten Bestand haben (vorallem ne Misch-Besatzung aus Raub- und Friedfische) und die auch nicht zu teuer sind? Sollte ungefähr max 30km von Aachen entfernt sein. Am liebsten halt Weiher, da das Equip für Fließgewässer nicht so groß ist. Außer die Karpfenrute die sich optimal als Grundrute eignet .
Brauche ich dann irgendwas spezielles, außer den Schein für 12.50€/Jahr?

Danke im vorraus

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Eric1987 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

moin

brauch man fürs angeln am meer auch nen schein in belgien?

gruß


----------



## Neptun01 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

Hi !!!!! Wer kennt denn ein Postamt in Belgien  im Umkreis Aachen oder Bütgenbach  das Samstags auf hat um die Angelerlaubniskarte zu kaufen
Postamt mit Adresse wäre ganz gut .


----------



## Griffin (11. November 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

Servus Anglerkollegen.

Bin kurz vor Weihnachten in *Brügge* zugange. Hier habe ich bei Google viele interessante Kanäle gesehen, die quasi nach Hecht und Zander riechen.

Hat von Euch schon mal jemand in den Stadtkanälen geangelt???

Will es nur auf Raubfische versuchen, und natürlich wieder releasen!

Und NEIN, ich will nicht an der Küste angeln!|supergri

Danke für eventuelle Infos.


----------



## Barschjacky (5. November 2012)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

Hallo möchte auch in Belgien angeln, an Maas und kleineren Flüssen bzw. Bächen wie z.B. Geulle. Reicht hierfür der Angelschein der Poststelle?


----------



## kugelblitz32 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

Hallo zusammen ich möchte bald aufbrechen nach belgien zum angeln.
Der ort heisst ,Bouillon(bellevaux)
ich weiss nichts über das angeln in  belgien könntet ihr mir vielleicht sagen was in belgien besonders gut oder schlecht zu fangen ist für eure tipps und tricks wäre ich sehr dankbar|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Ael (22. April 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

Hier mal noch eine kleine Page zum Angeln in Belgien, hier findet man eigtl alles was man Wissen muss, und auch alles in deutsch!

http://www.maisondelapeche.be/De/Fischereierlaubnisschein_145_0.html


----------



## Gelbschnabel (28. August 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit mehrere  Angelerlaubnisscheine für Flandern zu bekommen. Im einzelnen geht es um  eine Hausboottour über den Kanal von Nieuwpoort nach Brügge und Gent. 

Es  gibt die Möglichkeit Erlaubnisscheine über eine Postagentur vor Ort  zubekommen, dies ist klar, da wir aber erst Samstags anreisen und die  Post schon um 12 Uhr schliesst wird das alles etwas stressig. Daher  meine Frage ob ich auch noch anders an die Erlaubscheine im Vorfeld  kommen kann

vielen Dank und Gruß


----------



## hydrophil (29. August 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

allgemein
http://www.vlaanderen.be/nl/natuur-en-milieu/water/vissen-en-hengelen-vlaanderen

bzw
http://www.vlaanderen.be/nl/natuur-en-milieu/water/visverlof

online-kaufen
http://www.natuurenbos.be/visverlof

bzw hier
http://www.natuurenbos.be/nl-BE/nat...rij/Visverlof/aanvraag_visverlof#.U_7BuKexUnU

viel spass in BE ...


----------



## Gelbschnabel (29. September 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal ein riesen Dankeschön an hydrophil für die Links, ich habe den letzten genommen und die Angelerlaubnis damit  Online bestellt.

In der Zwischenzeit hatte ich auch sehr netten Mailkontakt mit der Angelbehörde in Flandern da mir einiges nicht so ganz klar war. Dank des Google Übersetzer kommt man ganz gut zu recht und die Behörde gibt sich echt mühe. 

Man bekommt direkt nach dem Abschicken des Antrages oder der Anträge eine Nr. und die Kontodaten zugeschickt. Vom bezahlen bis zum erhalt der Erlaubnis vergehen gut 1,5 Wochen. 

Alles in allem recht problemlos und freundlich, damit steht dem Urlaub im Oktober nichts mehr im Wege


----------



## hydrophil (29. September 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

prima, dass es läuft ... 

ich habe mit den flamen auch nur die allerbesten erfahrungen gemacht, hier ist man -ganz im gegensatz zu NL- gast und kein bittsteller.

viel spass dort.


----------



## realfish (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

Hallo!

Ich möchte auch in Belgien angeln, nur ist mir leider bei dem großen Schein etwas unverständlich.
Wie ich das verstehe, wenn ich den großen Schein habe, darf ich auch mit einem Boot auf dem See unterwegs sein.
Darf ich auch einen Motor dranhängen, wenn ja bis wie viel PS darf dieser sein?
Habe mir diese Infos gegoogelt nur leider nichts genaues dazu gefunden.

vielen Dank und Gruß


----------



## Andy283 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

Hallo zusammen,
kennt jemand ein gutes Gewässer um in Ostbelgien(Nähe Aachen) auf Waller und große Karpfen?
MfG Andy


----------



## golum (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

Hallo Leute.

Ist zwar schon etwas länger her, dass hier mal was gepostet wurde aber ich versuche es trotzdem mal 

Es heißt ja im ersten Thread:


> Es gibt zwei Arten von Angelscheinen: mit dem zu 12, 50 € dürfen Fische  aller Art geangelt werden, mit dem zweiten zu 37, 50 € darf zusätzlich  vom Boot aus geangelt werden. Diese Scheine, die ein Jahr lang gültig  sind, können in allen Postämtern der wallonischen Region erworben  werden.



Habe auch die passende Seite für den Online-Erwerb einer Karte gefunden.
Leider sind die Infos nicht gerade unzählig. Verstehe ich das richtig?
Beide Karten gelten jeweils für ein Jahr. Mit dem für etwa 12,..EU darf man in ganz Wallonien angeln jedoch halt nicht vom Boot. Was ist denn mit Nachtangeln? Geht das mit den günstigeren Karte auch? Mein Schwiegervater meint das ginge nur mit der teuereren Variante. Leider finde ich diesbezüglich nirgends was.

Wer also aktuelle Infos hat, schießt los.

Vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## wilhelm (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*

Hallo golum, dein Schwiegervater hat recht.
Du brauchst den Angelschein "B".
Siehe auch:
http://www.maisondelapeche.be/telechargements/LegisDE2010.pdf

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## golum (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Belgien*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Du brauchst den Angelschein "B".



Ok. Aber das mit dem Nachtangeln verstehe ich nicht ganz. So, wie ich  das interprätiere, ist Nachtangeln nur zum Zwecke des Karpfenfischen  gestattet.
Was ist dennn bspw. mit Rotferdern, Brassen und Zander?

Gruß golum


----------



## machristoph (10. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Angeln in der Wallonie: Im Flyer von Maison de la peche steht, dass das "Angeln mit Zinn- oder Bleifisch und mit jedem diesen ähnlichen oder diesen imitierenden Köder oder was auch das imitierte Tier sein kann" untersagt ist. 

Weiß jemand, ob das auch das Angeln mit Jig-Kopf und Gummifisch betrifft? Kann ja wohl nicht gemeint sein, oder?


----------



## marko566 (21. Januar 2021)

Ist es explizit verboten oder nur nicht gerne gesehen, wenn ich mich alleine an einen See in Belgien Stelle und meine Köder bade?


----------

